# Volume Control and Brightness Buttons Not Working



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an HP Elitebook X3U19AV that was given to me from my work. 

Brand new out of the box.

Running Windows 10 Education - version 1607
OS Build 14393.1593

Two somewhat similar problems with one little difference.

When I use the F3 and F4 button to try and control brightness nothing happens. I've tried pushing these buttons while holding down the fn key and without holding down that key. 

When I use the f5,6 and 7 button to try and control the volume, I can see the system volume display showing up and being affected, but it doesn't change the volume that is actually coming out of my computer. I have noticed this on several websites with sound. I also downloaded Spotify to see if the volume control buttons would work on that and they do not. I have to find the individual volume control within the website or in Spotify and change the sound for just that app or website.

I have followed the suggestion on this website that asked me to run the System File Checker. No luck.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/383987d1-ae48-476a-b236-6cf6c777cdcd?auth=1

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the Windows key+X and choose Device Manager. 
Expand *Monitor.*Right Click and *Generic PNP Monitor *and *Uninstall* it. 

Right click Any device and choose Scan For Hardware Changes, this will reinstall a fresh driver for the monitor. This returned the Dim function and the F 7 & 8 brightness function to the keyboard.


----------

